# Roadmaster Night Hawk



## John zachow (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone own one of these Boys Bikes. Could you post pics for me and are they worth anything? 
Can't seem to find much info on them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 29, 2016)

I googled it, and came up with one pic from ebay. 


 Looks like a late 50s bike.


----------

